# Pioneer BDP-150 and BDP-62 with custom firmware.



## cconklin1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I think my Oppo-93 with ISO firmware has finally met its match. I picked up a couple of modified Pioneer players that allow all sorts of fun things to be played on them. Most notably Blu-Ray ISO and 3D Blu-Ray ISO files from an attached hard drive OR NAS!. My oppo has always been able to play from an attached hard drive but was never allowed to stream from a NAS. I took one of these players to my friends house the other night and we watched my blu-ray rip of Pacific Rim with zero issues played from a 2TB portable Western Digital Hard drive. Was exactly as if we were playing the disc. Apparently the Pioneer and Oppo share the same Mediatek chip which allowed some creative customization to be done to the pioneer players. Can't wait to get my 62 hooked up and running in my theater set up. Anyone else have one of these players?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear! :T


----------

